# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  La Confederación del Guadiana pide que el pantano Santa María desagüe de nuevo

## sergi1907

Parecía que los recursos del Ayuntamiento estaban teniendo efecto y que, tras la paralización del desembalse del pantano de arroyo Santa María, las peticiones del Consistorio y los trámites de legalización estaban llevando las aguas a buen puerto. Pero la situación se ha complicado en la última semana y la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana dice ahora que el pantano tiene que volver a desaguar.

«En una reunión nos han dicho que el pantano tiene que volver a desembalsar parte del agua, pero no nos han dado los motivos por los que tenemos que proceder a este nuevo desembalse», aseguró Manolo Cabrera, concejal de Urbanismo de Pozoblanco.

«Estamos esperando a que nos llegue la confirmación de la orden por escrito para empezar a sacar el agua. En ese escrito nos dirán las razones por las que se nos está instando a volver a desaguar», explicó el concejal. El culebrón de este pantano, que lleva construido de forma irregular más de veinte años, es algo que viene de largo. Fue a finales del verano cuando llegó una notificación al Consistorio instando a vaciar y derribar dicho pantano.

Entonces la Confederación del Guadiana puso una sanción que sobrepasaba los tres millones de euros y que está recurrida y pendiente de resolución. La Confederación destacaba el peligro que suponía este pantano para las explotaciones ganaderas que están al otro lado de la presa.

Tras conocerse la noticia, el equipo de gobierno, formado por PP y PA, comenzaron las gestiones para solucionar el problema, arreglar los motivos que hacían al pantano peligroso y legalizarlo para que siguiera dando el servicio que hasta entonces estaba prestando.

Hace un mes la Confederación del Guadiana ordenó que se parara el desembalse de agua en arroyo Santa María, haciendo caso al recurso que el Ayuntamiento había puesto en contra de los desagües. Además, la Confederación pidió como requisito para la legalización que se arreglara el aliviadero de dicho pantano, que estaba estropeado. «Nos pidieron que arregláramos el aliviadero y a esa faena nos pusimos porque era un requisito para que el pantano funcionase», reconoció Cabrera en el Pleno del pasado lunes.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...on=Noticias de

----------

